# transmission question



## AZDUDE80 (Sep 30, 2006)

When I drive my 2006 nissan sentra 1.8s automatic, i am driving 35-40miles per hr and it doesn't want to go into overdrive its really strange it will stay at 3k rpm then if i let off the accelerator it will engage into overdrive. This only happens the first 10 minutes of driving. does anyone know why it doesn't engage like it would when its been driven for a long time? let me know guys.....Thanks


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

Does it do it all of the time? If so, why not take it in and get it fixed? Thats the good thing about having a new car. We have one too and it has a transmission problem, sometimes it will slip when downshifting into first at WOT, but it doesn't do it all of the time and I can't ever duplicate the problem when I take it in for service.


----------



## somenothingness (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine shifts hard into first until the fluid gets hot. Then it shudders between 1 and 2 when in slow moving traffic. I have taken it in and changed the fluid...cant ever replicate the problem when i go in.


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

transmission won't shift to overdrive, stays @ 3,000 RPM unless u let go the gas pedal.
I guess it's got throttle control. 
Unlike the older Nissan Sentra, It's still have a CAble Throttle.
Or maybe transmission fluid needs to be warmed up to expand & build pressure. I think it's normal.


----------

